# youth for Christ



## Nizo

Hello,

Can anyone help me translate the phrase "youth for Christ" into Greek, please?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## parakseno

Without much context, "νεαροί για Χριστό" comes to my mind...


----------



## anthodocheio

Give us context Nizo! Depends a lot!


----------



## Vagabond

Νεολαία του Χριστού, maybe? Χριστιανική Νεολαία (=Christian Youth)?


----------



## Nizo

I'm afraid I don't have much context to offer.  A friend of mine would like to use this as a motto or title for his youth group.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## pavlo

w/o context I can understand "Youth pro-Jesus", so it's close to Vagabond's view...


----------



## Nizo

Thanks!  Can you tell me the difference in meaning (if any) between "*Νεολαία του Χριστού*" and "*Νεολαία για το Χριστό*"?


----------



## Kevman

*Νεολαία του Χριστού* is a genitive construction. Literally: "Youth of Christ."

*Νεολαία για το Χριστό* literally means "Youth for Christ."  I believe that "for" here can have all the same various connotations in Greek as in English.


----------

